# Crossfire or Sienna?



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

looking for a new reel on a budget. tossing up between the Daiwa Crossfire or Shimano Sienna. My research is pointing towards the crossfire (extra bearing, more line capacity) despite the higher price (less than $20 difference). Any and all input welcome on either reel. I'm open to suggestion if there is a better reel in the price range of 0-100 dollars.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a Sienna as a back-up reel. I've dunked it, dropped it and generally mistreated it and never had a problem. Never really even serviced it and it runs as smooth as a reel that price could.


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

3-0 to the Sienna, thats pretty convincing


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

+1 Sienna

I have a sienna in the 2500 size and i give it to all my non fishing friends to use and its been in mud/sand/dirt/salt water. never been serviced and still goes strong. It has surprising amounts of drag for a budget reel, i've landed 1m+ barra on it on a light duty berkley rod.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

So yourself a favor and order a shimano symetre off eBay for about 80 delivered. A massive step up from a sienna for quality and performance.


----------



## billybaxsta55 (Jan 8, 2012)

agree^
sienna are PLENTY better the the crossfire, last 5 times as long, and there are descent little reel for there price


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Ive got 2 siennas a 1000 and a 2500 and am very happy with both.Have a look at the shakespeare "deciever" ive just brought one,for the same money as the sienna you get 10 bearings.


----------

